# Always Wet Lanscaping



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I think I already know why the answer to this is - no easy answer, but figured I would throw it out there for suggestion anyway.

I have a corner of landscaping by the front porch that always stays wet and soggy. I've replaced at least 6 azaleas in that area and have finally given up on them. Only two have survived 2 years. Every time I dig one up, it's hole has water in the bottom of it. The area is always soggy. We had a Japanese maple that was doing bad, but we raised it and it's been thriving ever sense. So my question is- is there anyway that I may be able to help the soil absorb more water so it isn't always wet? The problem is that I went cheap and filled this area with clay from digging the pool. When I say clay, I mean it sticks to your hands when wet, you could shape it into a bowl or vase or whatever you want. Digging up the Japanese maple and few plants that are there are not an option and I assumed the only real way to remedy this would be to amend the soil. Which would be very hard considering there is landscape fabric and plants there.

Thanks for any suggestions though.


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

How much sun does this spot get? Morning or afternoon sun? Any pictures of the location? In spots that stay moist, you definitely want to plant a few inches above soil line. Azaleas do not like to stay wet for anytime, no surprise they didn't make it. Hydrangeas tolerate wet soils, but most like some afternoon shade.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

It gets afternoon sun. Now that the days are getting shorter and the sun is further south, it's getting less and less. I shouldn't have been cheap and should've paid for more good soil!


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

It likely doesn't drain well because it's sandwiched between the foundation and the sidewalk. The proper solution is to remove the mulch and fix the grading. Make the soil under the bed about flush with the sidewalk, and then grade up towards the house. Water won't pool below the mulch if the grading is improved.

If you want to try to just replace the plants with ones more suited for the spot, lillies, callas, and irises, prefer moist soil. There are some ornamental sedges that would do well there, too.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

samjonester said:


> It likely doesn't drain well because it's sandwiched between the foundation and the sidewalk. The proper solution is to remove the mulch and fix the grading. Make the soil under the bed about flush with the sidewalk, and then grade up towards the house. Water won't pool below the mulch if the grading is improved.
> 
> If you want to try to just replace the plants with ones more suited for the spot, lillies, callas, and irises, prefer moist soil. There are some ornamental sedges that would do well there, too.


+1. Also why do you have drip irrigation in an area thats always wet?


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> samjonester said:
> 
> 
> > It likely doesn't drain well because it's sandwiched between the foundation and the sidewalk. The proper solution is to remove the mulch and fix the grading. Make the soil under the bed about flush with the sidewalk, and then grade up towards the house. Water won't pool below the mulch if the grading is improved.
> ...


Irrigation was installed when the house was constructed. At that point, had no clue that are was going to stay wet. I have run the drip irrigation maybe one time in 2 years.

So, the recommendation would be to bring the landscaping dirt level with the sidewalk, hoping that will allow it to drain over the sidewalk and not retain so much water?


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Still learnin said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > samjonester said:
> ...


Yep, with the grade higher at the foundation. You always want to slope away from your foundation, and in this case, the low point should be high enough to allow it to drain over the sidewalk as well.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Still learnin said:


> Irrigation was installed when the house was constructed. At that point, had no clue that are was going to stay wet. I have run the drip irrigation maybe one time in 2 years.
> 
> So, the recommendation would be to bring the landscaping dirt level with the sidewalk, hoping that will allow it to drain over the sidewalk and not retain so much water?


Gotcha. Yeah, and I would dig about a foot down and get all of that clay out of there. So that in addition to the sloping there is somewhere for the water to "Go" for a little bit until it dries out.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

samjonester said:


> It likely doesn't drain well because it's sandwiched between the foundation and the sidewalk. The proper solution is to remove the mulch and fix the grading. Make the soil under the bed about flush with the sidewalk, and then grade up towards the house. Water won't pool below the mulch if the grading is improved.


I'm preparing to attempt this. Would using only sand be an option or should I dobsoil or a mix at a minimum?


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Just a friendly observation....is your soil/mulch covering the weep holes in your brick?


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't believe they're blocked. I hadn't ever paid a ton of attention there but I know they're not in other places.


----------

